# The main reason I don't drive for Lyft



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

... is because the app has no audio alert when you get a request. How many times have you been driving and you missed a request because it didn't beep for you? That kills any chance of a bonus I have for the week.

That's not the only reason but it is the main reason.

Is it too much to ask for them to be smart and add an audio alert? Or do they not have it deliberately to kill bonuses ?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Mine beeps, "sounds" like you have an issue with your phone setup.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Lyft does have an audio alert for ride requests. It is likely being played through your bluetooth audio, and not the phone speaker. Most car bluetooth systems have the A2DP bluetooth connection configured to request all audio from your device upon connection. All you need to do is change your phone back to playing audio via the phone speaker after it connects to bluetooth.


----------



## johny456us (Apr 5, 2016)

It doesn't have a pop up notification though, does it? I had lyft on, audio was on, but I was texting my girlfriend right after dropping someone off, and while texting her, I then got the text that I missed a pick up request. It did not beep or have any pop up notifcation. That led me to try Uber today, and it at least had a pop up notification while I was in another app.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

ubenumb nuts.ornow said:


> ... is because the app has no audio alert when you get a request. How many times have you been driving and you missed a request because it didn't beep for you? That kills any chance of a bonus I have for the week.
> 
> That's not the only reason but it is the main reason.
> 
> Is it too much to ask for them to be smart and add an audio alert? Or do they not have it deliberately to kill bonuses ?


Ringer on, genius.

The darn thing is LOUD.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

johny456us said:


> It doesn't have a pop up notification though, does it? I had lyft on, audio was on, but I was texting my girlfriend right after dropping someone off, and while texting her, I then got the text that I missed a pick up request. It did not beep or have any pop up notifcation. That led me to try Uber today, and it at least had a pop up notification while I was in another app.


Does for me...I've accepted far too many requests by accident while BSing on here to kill time.

End up sheepishly texting pax "sorry pocket dial, didn't even intend to be on Lyft right now please reorder" and if they get all pissy tell em I got a nasty case of the runs and ain't leavin the bathroom soon, regardless of their wants or my intentions just ain't happening.... Lol


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I've never heard any alert while receiving a Lyft request. 

I've never had any problems at any time receiving alerts with any other apps with my LG G4.

It's not a bluetooth issue since I only recently got a bluetooth earpiece.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I've never heard any alert while receiving a Lyft request.
> 
> I've never had any problems at any time receiving alerts with any other apps with my LG G4.
> 
> It's not a bluetooth issue since I only recently got a bluetooth earpiece.


It's a ringer, ringer off, or settings issue.

Why ringer? Don't know. But it is controlled by that main volume slider for me, where it moves "ringtone volume".

Could be some android version/permissions/root issue..... It might be using a system default file for ringing that has been locked, mover, removed, or permissions-denied by you LG kr by software you installed (antivirus? Custom launcher? Unused files cleaner?)

Also, you may have somehow disabled it: are Sync, Notifications (system-wide) and Notifications (in settings>>apps>>Lyft) all enabled?


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I've never heard any alert while receiving a Lyft request.
> 
> I've never had any problems at any time receiving alerts with any other apps with my LG G4.
> 
> It's not a bluetooth issue since I only recently got a bluetooth earpiece.


On my phone, go to the Settings, select Device, and then select Volume. You will see three sliders. The middle one, Notifications, controls the volume on the Lyft ping. Turn it up!


----------



## Darby23 (Apr 13, 2016)

Hello fellow drivers, I drive full time in Seattle, would someone down in Vegas please give me the real deal on driving full time in Vegas/Henderson on average hourly earnings? I would be happy to return the favor if anyone is interested in driving full time in Seattle. Thank you very much.


----------



## Darby23 (Apr 13, 2016)

Obviously earnings are dependent on when one drives but I have found if I put in the time driving daily the hourly average becomes pretty dependable assuming being online 10-12 hours per day. Thank you again for your help.


----------

